# Water leak.....



## ZCarCop (Feb 7, 2006)

*Hello everyone. I have a 1993 Nissan 300ZX, NA 2+2 - This past season I noticed during hard rains, there is a water leak on the passenger side of the vehicle. 

I have checked the windows, and all around, and I can not find the source. The rug is wet, the door panel, dash, seats, all dry.

I was wondering if anyone else has had similar problems. 

Thanks guys! :cheers:  *


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

I actually have a leak also mine comes from the T-top on the driver side.you should get your wheather stripping replaced.I'll do mine soon it doesn't rain all that much here.


----------



## zguy (Sep 13, 2005)

you can also try some oil seal stop leak on the weather stripping and that sometimes stop it from leaking.(makes the seals swell)


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

There is an adjustment bolt on the door that you have to adjust up a little. It is an "L" shaped bracket that stops the window in the track at the top of the door closest to the mirror. If that doesn't fix it, put a little vasoline on the weatherstrip at the corner of the windshield and Ttop cause that is where the leak usually comes from. The vasoline will make the rubber swell up a little. This is directly from the TSB on this very issue.


----------

